# Rider Scheduled Trip in Advance



## M138 (Oct 5, 2017)

What's the point of scheduling trips in advance? Seems like Uber just sends the request out like a regular trip. I decline these requests. Real or perceived....I feel like they are likely to be a hassle.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

M138 said:


> What's the point of scheduling trips in advance? Seems like Uber just sends the request out like a regular trip. I decline these requests. Real or perceived....I feel like they are likely to be a hassle.


I agree. I have accepted one or two in the past, but found them to not be worth it *for me*. YMMV


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I agree. I have accepted one or two in the past, but found them to not be worth it *for me*. YMMV


I got one the other day.

I was 8 minutes from pickup which made me 5 minutes late for the time she scheduled it.

It was a fine trip, but I could see it causing problems if they expected the driver to be there at the exact time.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

M138 said:


> What's the point of scheduling trips in advance? Seems like Uber just sends the request out like a regular trip. I decline these requests. Real or perceived....I feel like they are likely to be a hassle.


I had one this morning. 8 or 9 times I got pinged by the same poor chump within a 45 minute time frame. 14 minutes away at base rate. All declined. So much for his "scheduled trip". Don't know if he ever got a ride or not.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I think there is a real need for REAL scheduled trips, but neither Uber nor Lyft offers legitimate scheduled trips. The ONLY purpose of both companies' so-called "scheduled rides" is to lock the pax into using their company.

Uber provides the ability to _request_ a trip in advance, but all it really means is that they dispatch it at the requested time. The ride is not offered to a specific driver, nor accepted by a specific driver.

Lyft pretends to offer legitimate scheduled trips, but it's *totally dishonest*.

Lyft shows the drivers the pickup, destination, and time of the ride and drivers -- in good faith -- commit to providing the ride. At the appointed time, they go online, accept the ride, and start driving to pickup. But the ride request is phony. The only purpose of the ride request is to get a driver started toward the pickup and lock in the pax.

As soon as another driver comes on line closer, Lyft cancels the original driver and gives it to the closer driver. They call it "re-dispatch," but I call it deceptive advertising to the customer and unethical treatment of the drivers. Lyft's "scheduled rides" take it to a new level of sleaze...even for Lyft.

*****
There is a REAL need for legitimate scheduled trips, and I'll give a few examples:

Really _long trips_, like a kid going 200 miles away to return to college, or someone who missed their flight
_Odd hours_ trips -- like the businessman who has a 6 AM international flight and needs to be at the airport at 4 AM
Medium-long trips that will _take drivers out of their market_, and therefore riders are concerned about not being assured of a ride -- an example would be a family going to Walt Disney World, but flying into Tamps and needing a ride to Orlando, or a family needing a ride from Disney World to Port Canaveral for their cruise.
Riders who need rides from remote areas like national parks, or who need rides from thinly populated areas to the airport (e.g. Florida Keys to MIA to fly home.
UZURV provides a mechanism for REAL scheduled rides, but my experience with them is they have no customers in my market.

I would love to see Uber (who has both customers and drivers) buy UZURV and incorporate their software into the Uber driver and rider apps. It would be a big plus for Uber to offer REAL, LEGITIMATE scheduled rides.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I get these quite frequently, really no different than any other ride, Uber could remove the notice and it wouldn’t make any difference

I see the feature more like an alarm clock or moreso an auto start coffee maker, you set the time you need your ride (in the same way you set your coffee maker for when you need your morning coffee), then it’s one less thing you need to worry about and it’s already taken care of

I guess the notice is more of a warning that pax may not be toes to the curb when you arrive as pax should be when they request a ride, I typically see these from around 3:30 to around 5 AM, roughly around the time people request rides to the airport so generally it’s my clue it’s likely an airport trip (though not always)


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I laugh when I see minimum fare trips pre scheduled up for grabs in the Lyft app. It helps me know to avoid those pings if no one accepts the pre sch. option.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't take them. It makes Uber look good and we still get paid crap. Sometimes I accept those trips and stayed parked and wait til they cancel or I cancel 5-6 minutes later to make them late for where they need to be. My way of trying to end this b.s. unless we drivers get compensated for this program.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> I laugh when I see minimum fare trips pre scheduled up for grabs in the Lyft app. It helps me know to avoid those pings if no one accepts the pre sch. option.


I laugh to at those 2-4$ fares. Just laughable! As if a driver is getting ready to prep up for the big ride.



htboston said:


> I don't take them. It makes Uber look good and we still get paid crap. Sometimes I accept those trips and stayed parked and wait til they cancel or I cancel 5-6 minutes later to make them late for where they need to be. My way of trying to end this b.s. unless we drivers get compensated for this program.


That's pretty shady. Most pre scheduled ride folks are very nice and many of them tip. They are usually good credit people type....can't say for all area ....but at least in my area.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

freddieman said:


> That's pretty shady. Most pre scheduled ride folks are very nice and many of them tip. They are usually good credit people type....can't say for all area ....but at least in my area.


nope, not in my area or else i would do it more.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

htboston said:


> I don't take them. It makes Uber look good and we still get paid crap. Sometimes I accept those trips and stayed parked and wait til they cancel or I cancel 5-6 minutes later to make them late for where they need to be. My way of trying to end this b.s. unless we drivers get compensated for this program.


You hate Uber but you are punishing the pax? Even as a driver I can not tolerate this kind of behavior. Say if you go to a fast food chain, The employees hate their boss so they spit in your burger, You think that is okay? Because you are doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

One thing I wish Uber would do is tell the driver the time the trip was scheduled for. If I'm getting there 10 minutes early or late I'd like to know about it so I can at the very least prep the customer about why it happened so they don't blame me. If I'm early I might stop at the store or something on the way. It would be a win-win as I wouldn't be rushing the customer.



MoreTips said:


> I laugh when I see minimum fare trips pre scheduled up for grabs in the Lyft app. It helps me know to avoid those pings if no one accepts the pre sch. option.


I know. It just shows that the riders have no clue about what we are paid. Who on earth would accept a scheduled trip for $3?



Aerodrifting said:


> You hate Uber but you are punishing the pax? Even as a driver I can not tolerate this kind of behavior. Say if you go to a fast food chain, The employees hate their boss so they spit in your burger, You think that is okay? Because you are doing exactly the same thing.


I'm not condoning what he did and this is somewhat off topic but I have to point it out: This is why if you are smart you go to eat at places where they pay the staff a decent wage and treat them well. Of course few worry about it but if you are smart you do worry about it.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

M138 said:


> What's the point of scheduling trips in advance? Seems like Uber just sends the request out like a regular trip. I decline these requests. Real or perceived....I feel like they are likely to be a hassle.


The "scheduled trips" are just like any others. Just a service to allow riders to set up thier request in advance. Airport trips are common.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

htboston said:


> I don't take them. It makes Uber look good and we still get paid crap. Sometimes I accept those trips and stayed parked and wait til they cancel or I cancel 5-6 minutes later to make them late for where they need to be. My way of trying to end this b.s. unless we drivers get compensated for this program.


Yes, Uber sucks, we all know this. That is no reason to take it out on a pax when they haven't done anything to you. You think Uber cares that the pax is late nor not? I mean seriously, given what you know about Uber, do you think they care about that, like... at all? The only people you are hurting are the pax, and the next driver that gets this pax (who will now be, justifiably, upset).

This is an excellent example of why people hate "Bastonians". Ya'll have some very cruel and hateful people up there.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

MoreTips said:


> I laugh when I see minimum fare trips pre scheduled up for grabs in the Lyft app. It helps me know to avoid those pings if no one accepts the pre sch. option.


Here's my theory:

I drive in the burbs. Lots of 'repeat pax'. I practice the "3 times you're out" method.
First time I get their ping: Short ride, no tip. 4 stars
2nd time, same pax: Short ride, no tip. 4 stars again.
3rd time, same pax. Same short ride, still no tip. 1 star....don't want to pick them up again.

Other drivers probably do the same. Eventually, there are no drivers 'available' when they request....because we recognize the name/pick up address.

Now comes the desperation move: They schedule the ride. 

Now it's even MORE apparent that it's the same short ride, non tipping pax. 

I just laugh when I see those $2-$4 scheduled rides pop up. 

If the pax had just tipped their drivers to begin with.....they wouldn't have to schedule it which makes it very unlikely someone will pick them up.


----------



## ikemay (Sep 7, 2017)

In Seattle, I frequently get pinged for scheduled rides on Lyft that could have been claimed by another driver and they either didn't follow through or I was closer at the time. I've never claimed a scheduled Lyft ride myself until I saw one yesterday that was clearly an early morning airport run for today and it worked out fine. I was in the neighborhood at the specified time, turned on the app, and was at the house 5 minutes ahead of the pickup time. It was the first time the rider had scheduled a ride, so we both ended up happy.....this time.

On Uber, one morning the rider told me the first driver canceled on her when he found out where she was going, which was just over a mile away. She was pretty upset, because she thought the scheduled ride meant someone was actually committed to it. So neither side ended up satisfied...a real fail on Uber's part. I explained to her how it actually worked, which was a surprise to her.

The company that has nailed scheduled rides to and from the airport is Wingz. I used to travel a lot and used it regularly. Not only is it a real scheduled trip, but you can request the same drivers you've used in the past. A bit more expensive than Lyft or Uber X, but less than other options.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Peeked in on that Wingz because I was curious. Seems like a good setup.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

ikemay said:


> In Seattle, I frequently get pinged for scheduled rides on Lyft that could have been claimed by another driver and they either didn't follow through or I was closer at the time. I've never claimed a scheduled Lyft ride myself until I saw one yesterday that was clearly an early morning airport run for today and it worked out fine. I was in the neighborhood at the specified time, turned on the app, and was at the house 5 minutes ahead of the pickup time. It was the first time the rider had scheduled a ride, so we both ended up happy.....this time.
> 
> On Uber, one morning the rider told me the first driver canceled on her when he found out where she was going, which was just over a mile away. She was pretty upset, because she thought the scheduled ride meant someone was actually committed to it. So neither side ended up satisfied...a real fail on Uber's part. I explained to her how it actually worked, which was a surprise to her.
> 
> The company that has nailed scheduled rides to and from the airport is Wingz. I used to travel a lot and used it regularly. Not only is it a real scheduled trip, but you can request the same drivers you've used in the past. A bit more expensive than Lyft or Uber X, but less than other options.


I hope the woman tipped you after explaining things.


----------



## ikemay (Sep 7, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> I hope the woman tipped you after explaining things.


Nope! First, it was Uber, which only results in a tip about 35% of the time for me anyway. And second, these bad experiences with other drivers often carry over to the next one. She wasn't mad at me, she was mad at her Uber experience, and in her mind I was part of that experience. Young college student as well, who aren't the best tippers.

The Uber scheduling feature is simply not a good one. Poorly designed and sets up drivers for failure.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Yes, Uber sucks, we all know this. That is no reason to take it out on a pax when they haven't done anything to you. You think Uber cares that the pax is late nor not? I mean seriously, given what you know about Uber, do you think they care about that, like... at all? The only people you are hurting are the pax, and the next driver that gets this pax (who will now be, justifiably, upset).
> 
> This is an excellent example of why people hate "Bastonians". Ya'll have some very cruel and hateful people up there.


in war, there is always civilian causalities that get caught in the crossfire. just part of war.



Aerodrifting said:


> You hate Uber but you are punishing the pax? Even as a driver I can not tolerate this kind of behavior. Say if you go to a fast food chain, The employees hate their boss so they spit in your burger, You think that is okay? Because you are doing exactly the same thing.


nah, i rather have a driver screw me than someone spit in my food. not the same


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

htboston said:


> nah, i rather have a driver screw me than someone spit in my food. not the same


Haven't drivers gotten in trouble for this?


----------



## richk (Jan 27, 2018)

freddieman said:


> I laugh to at those 2-4$ fares. Just laughable! As if a driver is getting ready to prep up for the big ride.
> 
> That's pretty shady. Most pre scheduled ride folks are very nice and many of them tip. They are usually good credit people type....can't say for all area ....but at least in my area.


I caught one a few mornings ago, pre scheduled for 5:30 AM. Less than 2 miles to pickup, 12 miles to airport, and a $10 cash tip. Very nice, friendly passengers too.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> This is an excellent example of why people hate "Bastonians". Ya'll have some very cruel and hateful people up there.


Don't lump us all in the with that guy. I'm from Boston and would never do that to a pax. And I have seen posters in here from other cities/states/countries that brag about doing things much worse.

For me, I always take scheduled rides from Uber. I drive early mornings and 99.9% of the time a scheduled ride is an airport trip. And those are my bread-and-butter. I can't say the same for Lyft though.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

ikemay said:


> In Seattle, I frequently get pinged for scheduled rides on Lyft that could have been claimed by another driver and they either didn't follow through or I was closer at the time. I've never claimed a scheduled Lyft ride myself until I saw one yesterday that was clearly an early morning airport run for today and it worked out fine. I was in the neighborhood at the specified time, turned on the app, and was at the house 5 minutes ahead of the pickup time. It was the first time the rider had scheduled a ride, so we both ended up happy.....this time.
> 
> On Uber, one morning the rider told me the first driver canceled on her when he found out where she was going, which was just over a mile away. She was pretty upset, because she thought the scheduled ride meant someone was actually committed to it. So neither side ended up satisfied...a real fail on Uber's part. I explained to her how it actually worked, which was a surprise to her.
> 
> The company that has nailed scheduled rides to and from the airport is Wingz. I used to travel a lot and used it regularly. Not only is it a real scheduled trip, but you can request the same drivers you've used in the past. A bit more expensive than Lyft or Uber X, but less than other options.


How did he know it was only a mile away?



freddieman said:


> I laugh to at those 2-4$ fares. Just laughable! As if a driver is getting ready to prep up for the big ride.
> 
> How do you know the fare before tril starts
> That's pretty shady. Most pre scheduled ride folks are very nice and many of them tip. They are usually good credit people type....can't say for all area ....but at least in my area.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> The "scheduled trips" are just like any others. Just a service to allow riders to set up thier request in advance. Airport trips are common.


What I don't get is why do they let us know it a scheduled trip? If it's within my parameters of time, distance and rating... I accept. If not, I won't. Other than a notification that it's a long ride, scheduled trip means nothing to me.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

When schedule trips first started we did not receive a notification that it was a scheduled trip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I got one the other day.
> 
> I was 8 minutes from pickup which made me 5 minutes late for the time she scheduled it.
> 
> It was a fine trip, but I could see it causing problems if they expected the driver to be there at the exact time.


When you schedule it they tell you +\- 10 minutes

Also find that around here early morning scheduled rides are often airport runs


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Scheduled rides is my market are 99% going to the airport.

Lately I've had a few were the pax was MIA at the pickup point, but still, for me, they're no problem.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> What I don't get is why do they let us know it a scheduled trip? If it's within my parameters of time, distance and rating... I accept. If not, I won't. Other than a notification that it's a long ride, scheduled trip means nothing to me.


Because the smart drivers then know that even if it's surging, it won't be added to the payout thus, is ignored.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

In our market, many of the pre-booked rides are headed to the airport and many are just trying to avoid surge. Some riders will even admit they are avoiding surge. 

I have taken pre-booked riders that come out in a panic. Screaming that they pre-booked, nobody would take the request and now I am going step on it or I will miss my flight. 

If i know i can get them there on time, without speeding, we are off and a good tip follows. If I must speed or the attitude is too bad, i cancel before the bags are in my car and send a note to Uber explaining that the rider demanded I break the laws to get them to the destination.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I got one the other day.
> 
> I was 8 minutes from pickup which made me 5 minutes late for the time she scheduled it.
> 
> It was a fine trip, but I could see it causing problems if they expected the driver to be there at the exact time.


I usually do them. I haven't really had issues, except for one where I arrived too early, and the rider's babysitter wasn't there yet. She didn't want to pay wait time, so I canceled.

When I pick them up, I always tell them that to the driver, the "scheduled" rides are like any other ride, and uber just pulls a driver out of the area to do it.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

most scheduled here are airports long as its 1-2 miles from me, i take like any other & cancel if not paying least $10 like any other

I always tell them "when you schedule its just hitting the button for you when you not there so if no drivers around or their far away its not they fault so if its important be sure to check" even though no drivers hasn't been a thing for a while

but i get a lot 10+ minutes away which are obviously being ignored by now lots of pax figured out if they schedule drivers think its important but dont realize smart one will get there & still cancel as its better to lose $1-2 cancelling then wasting 10 minutes driving them a few miles & losing $2-6 while being offline for an airport ride that actually covers costs+


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

This may be a market-to-market thing, but here a scheduled trip, especially on the upper tiers, is usually an airport trip. I see a scheduled Select at 3.30 in the morning and I am on that sucker like white on rice.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

htboston said:


> I don't take them. It makes Uber look good and we still get paid crap. Sometimes I accept those trips and stayed parked and wait til they cancel or I cancel 5-6 minutes later to make them late for where they need to be. My way of trying to end this b.s. unless we drivers get compensated for this program.


Yes I'm sure by screwing those seemingly organized passengers over, you're having a major impact on how Uber structures their ride options. We will all have you to thank when Uber waves their white flag of surrender once they finally come to their senses.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

M138 said:


> What's the point of scheduling trips in advance? Seems like Uber just sends the request out like a regular trip. I decline these requests. Real or perceived....I feel like they are likely to be a hassle.


I usually take them. I have an opportunity to chat with riders and give them advice, like, scheduled doesn't necessarily mean a driver is close enough to get them at their exact time. I usually have good experiences with them.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

JimKE said:


> There is a REAL need for legitimate scheduled trips, and I'll give a few examples:
> 
> Really _long trips_, like a kid going 200 miles away to return to college, or someone who missed their flight
> _Odd hours_ trips -- like the businessman who has a 6 AM international flight and needs to be at the airport at 4 AM
> ...


You make a point, I just don't see how legitimate scheduled rides could work with U/L, due to the nature of our IC status. If U/L were to promise that 3 am airport ride to a certain driver, what's to stop that driver waking up at 2:40am, rolling over and going back to sleep, leaving the person to miss their flight?.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> You make a point, I just don't see how legitimate scheduled rides could work with U/L, due to the nature of our IC status. If U/L were to promise that 3 am airport ride to a certain driver, what's to stop that driver waking up at 2:40am, rolling over and going back to sleep, leaving the person to miss their flight?.


I'll tell you how they can work. Both U/L have good features the other doesn't do. Uber allows scheduled rides on any platform but doesn't allow drivers to accept them in advance, to be able to see pickup, destination, and estimated payout. Lyft does do this but doesn't allow scheduled rides for higher platforms. If you combine the features it could work.

Let drivers see trip details in advance, including payout. If it's a long trip with a decent payout a driver may decide to take independent of any surge. If pax needs a bigger vehicle or a luxury car they now have that option. Then give drivers a $10 bonus to compensate for time and mileage needed for staging and lost income since you have to be unavailable for other rides for at least 30 min prior to ensure you are on time. Youll have more drivers willing to take scheduled rides, even the short ones, and more pax getting picked up on time.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I'll tell you how they can work. Both U/L have good features the other doesn't do. Uber allows scheduled rides on any platform but doesn't allow drivers to accept them in advance, to be able to see pickup, destination, and estimated payout. Lyft does do this but doesn't allow scheduled rides for higher platforms. If you combine the features it could work.
> 
> Let drivers see trip details in advance, including payout. If it's a long trip with a decent payout a driver may decide to take independent of any surge. If pax needs a bigger vehicle or a luxury car they now have that option. Then give drivers a $10 bonus to compensate for time and mileage needed for staging and lost income since you have to be unavailable for other rides for at least 30 min prior to ensure you are on time. Youll have more drivers willing to take scheduled rides, even the short ones, and more pax getting picked up on time.


But still, how could they make sure the driver doesn't cancel a few minutes before the ride, or just fail to turn up?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> But still, how could they make sure the driver doesn't cancel a few minutes before the ride, or just fail to turn up?


It wouldn't be a perfect system. Even legit car services can fail show up or have last minute cancellations. Perhaps suspend the driver or dock his pay unless he can document a valid reason for canceling within a certain window, like emergency, flat tire, etc. As a last resort send the ride to a nearby driver with more details that a regular ride has (duration, direction, payout)

In my observations these rides are ignored because expected payouts are too low (Lyft scheduled rides), or there is uncertainty about destination or expected payout (Uber scheduled rides). In the case of Uber it is worse if the pickup is in a surge zone and has no surge. These rides are also cancelled when the cancellation fee is worth more than the ride. Bottom line just pay drivers a fair amount for the effort needed to plan for and complete scheduled rides, so that they become more attractive to drivers, and more reliable to riders. Then place harsher penalties for those who back out last minute without a valid excuse.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

M138 said:


> *What's the point of scheduling trips in advance*? Seems like Uber just sends the request out like a regular trip. I decline these requests. Real or perceived....I feel like they are likely to be a hassle.


I misread the OP topic. Thought it said " Whats the point of scheduling *TIPS* in advance. 
Almost fell over. 
What would be the odds of a pax scheduling a* tip *in advance? ZERO..


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

It'll be hit or miss if I take those. The only one I took, I arrived at the train station and the train didn't even arrive yet. But it was slow, so I waited the 5 minutes and the train pulled up. She called and explained, so I gave her my time. (No call or text, bye Felicia!)


----------

